# Young female GSD



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi! Please critique my rescued girl. I don't know how old is she, but when I got her(almost 6 months ago) she was smaller. She grew up since then.
I won't breed her, she doesn't have a pedigree and she has problem with her back legs. I just want some proffessional critique for fun. A lot of people like how she looks and tell me she's the most beautifull GSD in our town. She won a dog show for non-pedigree GSD. 
You can see photos of her when you click the links below. They aren't from the best angle, but it's really a challange to make her stand still.
http://www.img-share.eu/f/images/187/264JPGaM4PAsP_sredna.jpg
http://www.img-share.eu/f/images/187/1YocMEtJ_sredna.jpg
http://www.img-share.eu/f/images/187/211JPGsK78BfM_sredna.jpg
http://www.img-share.eu/f/images/187/139JPGmCbH4V6_sredna.jpg


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

She is indeed beautiful!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She is lovely and looks like a purebred Showline.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

She's a pretty girl! It's hard to really judge her from the angle of that picture unfortunately, you want a picture level with the dog.


----------



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll try to make some more pics from the right angle, but I don't know when I will succseed, because she can't stand still for more than a few seconds


----------



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

We tried our best to take pics from the right angle, but it didn't work... Here is a pic taken from the level of the dog and one of her head 
http://www.img-share.eu/f/images/192/1apSkzlp.jpg
http://www.img-share.eu/f/images/192/2DhHWoRt.jpg


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Gorgeous!! :smile2: I can see why people are giving her compliments.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful, looks purebred GSD to me. I like her more masculine head and her thick coat. She looks a bit heavy too me, I would take a bit of weight off. Very nice find in a rescue dog!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I like her top line. She looks all GSD, and very nice.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

She's a pretty girl! I like her! She looks to have moderate front and rear angles, feet look maybe a touch flat in that last pic. Her topline isn't bad either, her withers look flat


----------



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you all! When I got her, her pasterns were weaker and her paws looked worse due to lack of exercises(chained in her owner's backyard) and starvation. She continues to improve slowly but I don't think she would ever look as a dog who has recieved good care by it's owners as a puppy(her paws,pasterns and muscles could have been better if she was my dog during puppuhood).


----------



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

Can someone tell me about the color of the show dogs? Why are almost all of them with black and red coats http://www.germanshepherdguide.com/uploads/1/4/7/0/14702016/7593277_orig.jpg ? I really haven't seen a black and light tan german shepherd on the show rings. Is color like my girl's some kind of 'disadvantage' for a show dog? I'm just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Pretty girl! You are both lucky to have connected!

There are many "showline" type dogs with tan rather than red color.....they are all (in Germany) registered as "black and brown"....the depth of the color is a separate gene and can run from such a light tan or "silver" to very deep red....the FASHION is for as red as possible....the standard calls for "rich" pigment....

but frankly, there are probably more tan than red dogs out there



Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

All other things being equal, the dog with the richer pigment will take the ribbon. The thing is, it is hard to find all other things being equal. Your dog might have a better top line than the redder dog, and that should put your dog ahead of the other dogs. But a lot of it is personal likes, dislikes, and general impression. The redder dog might catch the judges eye, because of the color, and it may be harder for some judges to place a lighter dog ahead if they are both close in conformation and temperament. Color does not effect the functionality of the dog, so it should be one of the last things to consider, but it is the first thing you actually see.


----------



## Malakhov (Jan 2, 2010)

She's a beauty.


----------



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't have any nice stacking photos but here is a portrait picture :grin2:


----------



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)




----------

